You're a programmer.  What career do you want your kid to pursue? - 13of40
======
DocTomoe
My eventual kids will have to find out themselves what is an acceptable
quality of life/ability to nourish themselves ratio. Who am I to impose my
will on them?

~~~
sverhagen
Yes! Follow your passion! Please! (I mean that with all my heart.) But...

You don't have to impose your will, for still to have an opinion about certain
job choices. (And other life choices too.) "Acting" came up as an answer
(above/below). As respectable a choice and a passion I find that to be, it
feels to me that there's a lot of passionate "actors/actresses" that aren't
making it the way they'd hoped, with all the social/mental and economic issues
that come with it. (I think LA has a whole stereotype around this.)

------
johncoltrane
Whatever pays their bills.

------
graphememes
Acting.

